# wood treatment



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

I want to treat a newly made timber external table to preserve and waterproof it.

I have looked at reviews of various products but would like comments and advice from MHF members please,

thanks in advance

bill


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What wood is it made from???

If its hardwood then you need furniture oil. There are a numerous amount available, just "Read what it says on the tin" to make sure its the right stuff.

DONT use linseed oil !!! It dries and forms a skanky crust 

And DONT use any sort of fence treatment

Furniture oil (if its hardwood) is the ONLY product to even consider.

Andy


----------



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

kind of you to reply,its oil for me.

thanks
billl


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am surprised that no-one else posted a reply!!!!

Always happy to pass on personal experience of anything.

Andy


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi,

probably a bit late, but I alway swear by Tung Oil (better than teack oil in myview, and seems to soak in well).

Regards

Bill & Patsy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

When a sensible answer is posted it needs no extra comment.

cabby


----------

